# which loft is right



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

im going to slowly replace my 3,4,5 irons with hybrids (after hitting my friends hybrid i have got to get one) but i do not have the money right now so i was thinking about geting one at a time. my question is what are the different lofts for each iron 

For examply what degree loft would a 4 iron be and what degree a 5 iron?

Thanks

(just for my information) who else has hybrids and do you like them?


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

brianf40us said:


> im going to slowly replace my 3,4,5 irons with hybrids (after hitting my friends hybrid i have got to get one) but i do not have the money right now so i was thinking about geting one at a time. my question is what are the different lofts for each iron
> 
> For examply what degree loft would a 4 iron be and what degree a 5 iron?
> 
> ...


I like my hybrids a lot! The loft would depend on which brand of club you get. My Ping Raptures are a bit different than the other Ping hybrids, and the "equivalent club loft" is different for each replacement club. I don't think I said that too well, but it makes sense to me!:laugh: 

I, too, got one at a time, last fall, as I am on a budget. I only carry my 4 and 5 irons to make punch shots. Otherwise, I use the hybrids.

My 18 deg is supposed to be a 2 iron/5 wood equivalent, the 21 deg is a 3 iron and 24 deg. a 4 iron. The (G5, I think.) other Ping hybrids, that I don't have, have 4 different lofts: three equivalent to what I have in the Rapture series, and one that I don't have. (That is, there is no Rapture equivalent to a 5 iron.)


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

i replaced my 2 iron with a 7 wood. I find it goes just as far and i can get 180-200 out of the deep doo-doo (rough).


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

brianf40us said:


> im going to slowly replace my 3,4,5 irons with hybrids (after hitting my friends hybrid i have got to get one) but i do not have the money right now so i was thinking about geting one at a time. my question is what are the different lofts for each iron
> 
> For examply what degree loft would a 4 iron be and what degree a 5 iron?
> 
> ...



Try to find the loft specs for your irons. Then match those to your hybrids.
I have Ping G2 irons, the 3 iron is 21 degrees, the 4 is 24 degrees.
I replaced those irons with TaylorMade Mid Rescues, 22 and 25 degrees loft,
Works fine for me!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's some information that might come in handy.

TRADITIONAL VS. HYBRID CONVERSION TABLE 

TRADITIONAL…..TRADITIONAL………LOFT……………….HYBRID
....CLUBS…………….LOFT…………..VARIANCE*………..EQUIVALENT
Driver……………………..10…………….8.5 - 11.5………………N/A
3-Wood…………………...14…………….13 – 15………………...14 - 15
4-Wood…………………...16…………….16 –17…………………16 - 17
5-Wood…………………...18…………….18 – 21………………...18 - 21
7-Wood…………………...22…………….22 – 23………………...22 - 23
9-Wood…………………...24…………….24 – 25………………...24 - 25
1-Iron……………………...17…………….16 – 17………………...16 - 17
2-Iron……………………...20…………….18 – 20………………...18 - 19
3-Iron……………………...23…………….20 – 23…………….…..20 - 21
4-Iron……………………...26…………….21 – 27………………...21 - 23
5-Iron……………………...30…………….26 – 30………………...24 - 28
6-Iron……………………...34…………….30 – 36…………………28 - 32
7-Iron……………………...38…………….34 – 38…………………32 - 36
8-Iron……………………...42…………….38 – 42…………………36 - 40
9-Iron……………………...46…………….42 – 47…………………40 - 44
Pitching Wedge…………50…………….45 – 50…………………N/A
Gap Wedge………………52…………….50 – 53…………………N/A
Sand Wedge……………..55…………….53 – 57…………………N/A
Lob Wedge……………….60…………….57 – 60…………………N/A


----------

